# Lizenzfrage GPL3 mit AL2 Bibliotheken



## geoadel (29. Jun 2010)

Ich beende gerade die Entwicklung einer Bibliographie und Zitatedatenbank und möchte das Programm unter die GPL3 stellen. Hierfür habe ich unter anderem die Seite auf gnu.org gelesen: How to use GNU licenses for your own software - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
Alle Klassen haben dementsprechend am Anfang den entsprechend ausgefüllten Lizenzdisclaimer. Die vollständige GPL3-Lizenz packe ich in eine txt-Datei und sie kommt auch mit in die Distributionsdatei (eine zip-Datei mit dem Programm und den Bibliotheken und Nutzungshinweisen).

Was mache ich aber wegen der Bibliotheken? Soweit ich das verstehe, mache ich auch deren Sourcecode in der Version verfügbar, die ich einbinde. Dort ist dann deren Lizenz ja auch erwähnt. Wie erwähne ich deren Lizenz aber in der Distributionsdatei? Langt es, die Lizenz ebenfalls als txt in das Bibliotheksverzeichnis zu packen mit einem Hinweis darauf, auf welche Bibliotheken sich die Lizenz bezieht?

Bei den Bibliotheken handelt es sich um drei unter der Apache Lizenz 2 und eine unter GPL3:
jasypt.jar (von jasypt.org) - für Kryptographie (Passwörter und private Einträge)
jasypt benötigt zusätzlich zwei Bibliotheken aus den Apache commons - die lang und codec Packete.
alle drei Bibliotheken stehen unter der Apache License 2
Die vierte Bibliothek ist db4o - eine objektorientierte Datenbank, die unter GPL3 lizensiert ist.

Ich hoffe, ich habe das richtige Unterforum gefunden. Jedem der soweit gelesen hat schon einmal vielen Dank fürs Lesen - über Hinweise wäre ich natürlich ebenfalls sehr erfreut


----------



## geoadel (30. Jun 2010)

Ich habe jetzt ersteinmal die folgende Variante gewählt.

DIR-src
  - program src tar.gz
  - license.txt
  DIR-libraries
  with subdirectories
  * apache commons
  - commons-lang src tar.gz
  - commons-codec src tar.gz
  - Apache License 2
  * jasypt
  - jasypt src tar.gz
  - Apache License 2
  * db4o
  - db4o src tar.gz
  - GPL license.txt

Das Programmverzeichnis sieht etwa wie folgt aus:
DIR-program
  - program.jar
  - license.txt
  DIR-libs
  - Apache License 2 for commons and jasypt.txt
  - commons-lang jar
  - commons-codec jar
  - jasypt jar
  - db4o jar
  - GPL license for db4o.txt

Da ich das Projekt so auch bei GNU Savannah hosten möchte und einen Registrierungsantrag geschrieben habe, bekomme ich eventuell von dort noch eine weitere Rückmeldung, ob das so passt und adäquat ist.

Sollte ich eine erleuchtende Rückmeldung vom GNU Savannah Projekt bekommen, schreibe ich sie hier noch einmal hinein, falls andere auch über ein derartiges Problem stolpern


----------



## geoadel (19. Jul 2010)

Leider kam von der GNU-Savannah Gruppe keinerlei Rückmeldung. Ich habe das Projekt jetzt mal bei launchpad.net hineingestellt und wickle jetzt die weitere Entwicklung darüber ab.
https://launchpad.net/bibcite

Da gibts auch einen Link zu einem ersten Alpha-Release, wo die Verzeichnisstruktur und die Lizenz-Dokumente so ziemlich wie im Beitrag drüber beschrieben drinnen sind.
http://launchpad.net/bibcite/10.07alpha/10.07r03-20alpha/+download/bibcite-10.07r03%20alpha.zip

Wer das also konkret vor Augen haben möchte, kann das dadurch besser nachvollziehen, welchen Weg ich gewählt habe 
Eventuell wäre es noch geschickter, die Lizenz-Dokumente statt mit License mit dem Bibliotheksnamen als Name zu beginnen, damit sie in der Verzeichnisübersicht noch leichter zu zuordnen sind. Am besten wäre es dann, für jede Bibliothek eine separate Lizenzdatei zu haben, nehme ich an...


----------

